# Vacation in US while pregnant



## Lavelii (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi!

I have a few questions and I hope someone can help me a bit.
I'm currently 22 weeks pregnant. Me and my husband have friends and some family members in the US and are planning (tickets booked) on visiting them at the end of june for approx 3 weeks. I will be around 24 + a few days on entering the US and 27 plus a few days when travelling back.
I have checked with my doctor who see no problem with me flying and will write a note for me to have with me just in case. The airline company also says that they allow women to fly up to week 36 of pregnancy, if it's not a high risk preg. So I'm covered there as well.
My insurance company covers the pregnancy up untill end of week 28 (32 if I buy an additional one).
So I'm covered if anything (God forbid) where to happen over there.

My concern is can they deny me entry at US custom and border protection? Tried calling the american ambassy but they couldnt give me an answer. I've emailed custom and border, and my relative in US will call on my behalf and ask. But I would like to know if anyone here knows?

I'm travelling from Europe btw.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I have never heard of entry being refused because of pregnancy.

For your own peace of mind you may want to sit down with your insurance agent and go over your policy in detail - best to worst case scenario.


----------



## Lavelii (Jun 10, 2015)

twostep said:


> I have never heard of entry being refused because of pregnancy.
> 
> For your own peace of mind you may want to sit down with your insurance agent and go over your policy in detail - best to worst case scenario.



Thank you for your reply.
Now when I've thought about it some more (and also had a short chat with my relative in the states) I've come to the conclusion that it's highly unlikely that I would be denied entry. And if so, worst thing that can happen is I´m being sent of the Sweden again haha...
I've had numerous chats with our insurance company. Must say I'm very disappointed with them and feel that they don't answer my questions straight forward. So i've signed an extra insurance that is specifically for pregnancy and I've gotten in written form everything that it covers: me, the pregnancy and costs that could (God forbid) arise with the pregnancy (medical expenses, even emergency transport home etc).
So I feel quite secure in that aspect. Thank you again


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

There's no reason why they should deny you unless you have a criminal back ground or look suspicious or have something pop up on the screen like an over stay etc. you've also got a few months to go till birth and have insurance invade of an emergency so I don't see you having any problems. Have a great time and safe travels 😊


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Technically, they could deny you entry for any reason at all - or even no reason at all. But in practice, the only way being obviously pregnant might cause a Immigration officer to question you is if you indicated that, say, you were coming to "visit" the baby's father and there was some reason to suspect that you weren't planning on leaving when you said you would, because you were going to try to have your baby in the US so that they'd "have" to give you a visa or some such elaborate ruse.

If your husband is traveling with you and plans on returning at the same time, you're very unlikely to even get questioned intensely. Make sure you have your friends' number with you on the off chance something comes up. If your friends will be meeting you at the airport, have their mobile numbers. Occasionally they'll ask you if the friends you are visiting are meeting you at the airport, and it can be handy to be able to say, sure, want to call them?

But if you're prepared for any minor inconvenience like that, chances are it won't happen.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Regarding insurance, you'll want to make sure not only that you're well covered but that a premature infant would be as well. Neonatal intensive care is one of the most expensive forms of medical care anywhere, and it certainly is in the United States. Caps on benefits aren't helpful here, even if the cap is what you think is "high."

You might want to consider using a U.S. travel medical insurance carrier (if you can) since a U.S. carrier will have greater expertise in that system and also allow direct billing (to the carrier). A high deductible policy could be perfectly fine and a reasonable value. (You're really just worried about the risk of you and/or your baby needing lots of expensive medical care. A couple thousand dollars of unreimbursed/uncovered medical expenses is likely perfectly fine -- it's just the "catastrophic" part that's a concern.) However, be aware of the difference between "in network" and "out of network" providers. If you go into labor or need to see an ob/gyn, head to an "in network" provider -- as long as you're not adding any risk in choosing that provider. (If it's an emergency it's an emergency.) "In network" means the insurance carrier will cover much more of the cost, perhaps all of it, because the carrier has been able to negotiate better rates with the provider. "Out of network" means the cost will be higher.

Medical evacuation coverage is less interesting for this destination (the United States) but still might be worth something. Do NOT take risks in traveling if you really ought to stay put. For example, if you get some preeclampsia during your trip, don't worry about the 90 day stay limit. If a doctor says you need to stay put then USCIS isn't going to have a problem with that. (You can file a bit of paperwork to get a medical extension past 90 days if need be.)

All babies born in the United States are born U.S. citizens, by the way. (Except children of diplomats.) That includes babies born to foreign tourists, even if the birth occurs in U.S. airspace as the tourist mother flies over U.S. territory. If your child is born in the U.S., your child can decide on his/her own at age 18 whether he/she wishes to retain his/her citizenship. But you cannot change or affect your child's U.S. citizenship rights. If you give birth to a U.S. citizen then by law you're supposed to obtain a U.S. passport for that child before the child can depart the United States, but that's easy. (All U.S. citizens, even including the littlest ones, must hold a U.S. passport and must present it to the relevant U.S. authorities when entering and exiting the United States. Though there is no passport control at exit, the "hold" law still applies.)

Well, I think I've covered nearly all the contingencies. Enjoy your trip! This is a very good time to relax a bit on vacation and enjoy some time with your significant other before the much bigger work starts. My wife did much the same thing at the same point, and it was a wonderful getaway. She enjoyed long baths and a pregnancy-appropriate massage -- utter bliss! -- so you might want to consider adding those sorts of items to your itinerary if you can. And there's really nothing like the United States to satisfy pregnancy-related cravings. The U.S. has the world's best junk food.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Make sure your insurance also covered cost made in the USA at USA rates. A regular travel insurance will not cover that, they will cover it at the rate of your home country (which is cheap, compared to the USA).

Good remark from BBCWatcher, to check if also you baby is covered! A Canadian couple got a $950 million (!!!) bill form the US after their baby was born premature and 'the small print' wasn't what the parents thought/hoped/wished it was. :-(
Jennifer Huculak-Kimmel billed $950K US after giving birth in U.S. - Saskatoon - CBC News


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Make sure your insurance also covered cost made in the USA at USA rates. A regular travel insurance will not cover that, they will cover it at the rate of your home country (which is cheap, compared to the USA).


Yes, that's a good point, EVHB. Here in Singapore the most common local medical insurance policies do cover medical expenses (on a reimbursement basis) when taking short trips outside Singapore. However, benefits are capped at local Singapore prevailing rates (and then capped again annually -- see below). Singapore's medical rates (and quality of care) are high for the region, but its prevailing rates are far, far lower than the rates private individuals face in the United States.

Anyway, as long as you can obtain adequate medical insurance, no problem. You have to be quite careful to buy the right coverage, though. That coverage may not be available, unfortunately, if you're trying to buy it now. (This guide explains the problems.) Considering these issues, you may want to cut your U.S. trip shorter than you planned in order to avoid falling out of the limited pregnancy coverage that even a quality travel medical insurance policy provides.

Yes, a circa $1 million medical bill is not unprecedented when dealing with neonatal intensive care, for example. A medical insurance policy with a $1 million cap seems like a tremendous amount, but it isn't, actually. The most common local Singapore medical insurance policies have annual benefit caps far below that figure. Significantly, U.S. medical insurance policies no longer have lifetime or annual benefit caps.

Just within the past couple days the Washington Post published a story about America's top 50 pricing gouging hospitals. These 50 hospitals charge private individuals (including most of those with foreign medical insurance) prices that are at least 10 times what actual costs are to them. (And those costs are already high by global standards.) Practically all of these hospitals are part of for-profit hospital chains. This is an aspect of "in network" versus "out of network" (and the power of having a insurance carrier with U.S. direct billing and negotiated rates), and it's something to be aware of in the United States (and in a few other countries).

On edit: I just checked to see if a foreign tourist can purchase an ordinary U.S. medical insurance policy through the "Obamacare" health insurance exchange (Healthcare.gov). Unfortunately the answer is no, I'm afraid.


----------



## Lavelii (Jun 10, 2015)

Thank you all for your replies.
I've read them all and you have some really good information!!

I'm at work, so I'll be a bit short.
My insurance Company covers me fully my first 45 days stay abroad (we're not staying more than 22 days). That includes the pregnancy as well up untill week 28. When they say fully they mean that if I on the day of departure am well and my pregnancy is a non-risk pregnancy (and this is confirmed by a doctor) and Everything has gone "as it should" up untill departure and then something (God forbid) would happen while I'm overseas the Insurance Company covers all Medical expenses for me and the baby. Also premature born Babies and the Medical expenses that come with it. After 28 weeks I'm totally on my own though, if I don't get an additional insurance. The additional Insurance that I will get insures me that all Medical expenses are covered for both me and the baby, neonatal care and emergency transport home if needed up untill week 32. 
They know I'm travelling to the US so I'm paying a bit extra for the insurance also. 
I Think I'm as covered as I (and the baby) can get via insurance companies in sweden. 
Obviously my insurance companies aren't gonna wanna pay the most expensive rate, which is why there will have to be a phonecall made to them prior to Medical care, so that they "can have a say" as well, since there can be quite a huge difference on the Medical costs in the usa as well, if I've understood it correctly. But they would never deny me care or say that I'll have to pay up Everything myself. If that makes sense?
Thanks again guys.

PS: Bevdeforges: true! My husband is travelling with me and home with me as well  and his sister is meeting us at the Airport så no problem there. I Think we'll be fine getting in and out the country  Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry you've gone through all the worry - but I guess it's maybe part of the "pregnancy experience" these days.

It certainly sounds like your insurance is all in line and should be more than adequate. (Heck, half the time just HAVING the insurance is enough to ensure nothing will happen!) There is no point in taking out a US based plan (even if you could) - insurance is a big deal in the US, in part because it is so expensive and covers so much less than it does elsewhere in the world. 

Go, have a lovely time - and enjoy your vacation. I'm sure you'll be glad you took it when you're totally occupied with your new little one.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

EVHB said:


> A Canadian couple got a $950 million (!!!) bill form the US after their baby was born premature and 'the small print' wasn't what the parents thought/hoped/wished it was. :-(
> Jennifer Huculak-Kimmel billed $950K US after giving birth in U.S. - Saskatoon - CBC News


It was "only" 950 THOUSAND (not 950 MILLION)!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

LOL! Wanted to write 1 million, found the exact amount and forgot to take away the million. Thanks for pointing that out, MarylandNed! $950,000 is already bad enough.


----------



## lambana (Jul 14, 2015)

Even if you were not covered, in the United States, it is against the law for a hospital to turn away uninsured during a medical emergency.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

But it's not against to law to send you a huge bill after that emergency.


----------

